# Frog jumped off my hand



## XHMPHXX (Mar 26, 2008)

I took out my froglet 2 take a picture of him, i rarely handle them unless needed. He jumped off my hand and opened n shut his mouth a few times, n then hopped away ok...hes about 1.5 inches long and very fat, do you guys think he will be ok?


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

how high did you have him?

you may want to watch him for the next few days.. to make sure that he is okay.....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

he should be fine, now you know don't handle your frogs in mid air, if you need to take a pic outside of their enclosure make sure its on flat ground.


----------

